# What coin denominations are supposed to fit in the glove compartment coin slots??



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

2018 Tiguan Highline

Just curious... What coin denominations are supposed to fit in the glove compartment coin slots (I'm pretty sure whatever they are they are not local to Canada)? 

Thanks

n


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

I believe they are for SD cards not coins. As no America coins fit too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> I believe they are for SD cards not coins. As no America coins fit too.


I think the 2 SD card slots are to the right of the CD drive, though I am often wrong.

n


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

nipp0n said:


> 2018 Tiguan Highline
> Just curious... What coin denominations are supposed to fit in the glove compartment coin slots (I'm pretty sure whatever they are they are not local to Canada)?
> Thanks
> n


I'm pretty sure that whatever they are are not local to Earth. Those "coin slots" make absolutely no sense.One of any coin I try isn't secured at all and I can't get a 2nd coin in at all.
SD cards don't fit either, and I find it hard to believe that VW thinks anyone would need five SD cards in the vehicle at one time (though there are two dummy SD slots/holders to the left of my media center.
Maybe if we could get some Romulan currency it would fit?


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Each slot 'kinda' loosely holds a single Canadian loonie (one dollar coin) but I don't think that was the intention.


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

gerardrjj said:


> I'm pretty sure that whatever they are are not local to Earth. Those "coin slots" make absolutely no sense.One of any coin I try isn't secured at all and I can't get a 2nd coin in at all.
> SD cards don't fit either, and I find it hard to believe that VW thinks anyone would need five SD cards in the vehicle at one time (though there are two dummy SD slots/holders to the left of my media center.
> Maybe if we could get some Romulan currency it would fit?


And I find the SD slots to the left of the CD player are slanted downwards making removal of a card somewhat difficult. Frankly I think the whole Infotainments system design (both physical and programming) is something of a kludge.

n


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i could be wrong (most likely i am), but i thought they were there to hold business cards or other cards of information...


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

The confusion might be explained on page 285 of the manual. There is an image (figure 168) which depicts business card holders on the left of the inside of the glovebox door and three coin holders on the right side of the inside glovebox door. My car does not have the card holder slots on the inside of the glovebox door at all. According to the manual, there may also be card holder/coin holder slots to the right of CD player too. My car does not have these slots either (it's blank). Only certain models (it says "if equipped). The slots to the left of the CD player are intended for SD card storage says the manual. And the three slots on right side of the inside of the glovebox door are for coins- of what nationality and denomination is anyone's guess!

So it seems odd but we may not all have the same glove box storage features.


----------



## magilladke (Jan 29, 2018)

I jammed two US quarters in each slot. Not pretty, but it kinda works. 

In the end I ordered the center console shelf. Looks like it holds coins.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I believe they are attachment points for a different accessory of some kind


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

magilladke said:


> I jammed two US quarters in each slot. Not pretty, but it kinda works.
> 
> In the end I ordered the center console shelf. Looks like it holds coins.


Yeah I've got quarters in the #5 slots. No idea how those are supposed to hold sunglasses though...


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

See how there is two parts (boxes) to #5? As i mentioned, my vehicle only has the box on the right (the three coin slots) and not the second box on the left of the door. Is that the same for everyone?


----------



## nipp0n (Nov 21, 2018)

VW2667 said:


> See how there is two parts (boxes) to #5? As i mentioned, my vehicle only has the box on the right (the three coin slots) and not the second box on the left of the door. Is that the same for everyone?


I have the box(?) on the left but it looks like it would hold a credit card, or perhaps 2, and poorly.

n


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

To cut through the ambiguity and the generic user manual here's the glove box of my '18 SEL-P:


----------

